# Need affordable commercial snowplowing insurance in NJ



## Mark Gottlieb (Nov 15, 2016)

I am with Steve Rich Environmental Contractors. We specialize in oil tank removal and remediation among other things. We are interested in doing a small amount of snow removal this winter to keep the guys here busy when our other business is slow due to winter. Know any options for affordable snow plowing insurance here in NJ? Our current liability insurance agent said we'd need to get a separate commercial policy which wouldn't be economically feasible. We need a whole policy. Have any suggestions or might we be able to get a general liability insurance policy elsewhere whereby we can add snowplow coverage and get the commercial coverage we need without paying a fortune?


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

The only way i keep my liability costs down here in New York is because i have a landscape business. If NJ is the same, good luck!


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Most likely you will not find a policy for a low cost. Snow coverage has gotten almost unattainable for new to the business companies.
Try Selective


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Mark, it depends on the size of your insurance account. Assuming you have all of your insurance with one carrier and it develops enough premium to warrant an accomodation from the carrier, adding the snow coverage is probably the way to go. If your insurance is scattered with different carriers, it won't work. Either way, I am happy to discuss options.
Ben/Insurance
516-233-3515
[email protected]


----------

